# Color change



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

my Teddy was dark brown when I rescued him and now he is silver beige - his back is very very light silver - here is comparison pic of him - in the pic with the two dogs he is on the left - really dark - then the one alone shows how light he got. since he was a rescue we didnt know he would change - didn't know anything about color lol


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

wow! when I look at that first pic I can't even remember him being that dark! lol


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Pamela said:


> wow! when I look at that first pic I can't even remember him being that dark! lol


Wow, his coat really, really changed! How old was he when you rescued him?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Looks like Silver Beige to me. If they have a very strong silvering alelle then they can go to a super light taupe that looks almost white. Look at Shane here:

www.alegriapoodles.com


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I disagree with Silver Beige, I would still say your dog is a Cafe Au Lait. Silver Beige are just like Slivers the only difference in they are brown. Cafe fade out to an all over color unlike the Silver Beige who end up with dark ears/tail.

My Standard Tuesday is a Cafe Au Lait, she 2 and 1/2 in this picture.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

How do silver beige poodles look like as puppies?


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Here's Shane and his littermates. http://www.alegriapoodles.com/html/litters-mini.html


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Harley_chik said:


> Here's Shane and his littermates. http://www.alegriapoodles.com/html/litters-mini.html


ok what about cafe au lait puppies ? lol 

I thought those puppies where CAL's, I did not realize shane was in the picture. Those pups are too cute.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Brown, Cafe, and Silver Beige are all part of the Brown spectrum. I think it is good to remember that they correspond to Black, Blue and Silver.

When does a dog stop being a Blue and start being a Silver? When does a Cafe get so light that it is a Silver Beige? When is a dog really a Bad Black/Brown and not a true Blue/Cafe? There are lots of different answers depending who you talk to and what they are trying to sell. 

The really nice Silver Beige puppies I have seen were born a cinnamon red-brown not the walnut-brown of a true Brown. My Delilah was sort of a mahogany-brown color so I don't think her brown is going to hold.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

cbrand said:


> Brown, Cafe, and Silver Beige are all part of the Brown spectrum. I think it is good to remember that they correspond to Black, Blue and Silver.
> 
> When does a dog stop being a Blue and start being a Silver? When does a Cafe get so light that it is a Silver Beige? When is a dog really a Bad Black/Brown and not a true Blue/Cafe? There are lots of different answers depending who you talk to and what they are trying to sell.
> 
> The really nice Silver Beige puppies I have seen were born a cinnamon red-brown not the walnut-brown of a true Brown. My Delilah was sort of a mahogany-brown color so I don't think her brown is going to hold.


True, its not as cut and dry as people think. I would say if your brown puppy had a silver face at 8 weeks like those pictured it would be a Silver Beige, if they do not start fading until 6+ months I would its a Cafe Au Lait. 

My girl started out as a very brown dark puppy and started to lighten in the face at around 5 months of age. I don't have any pictures of her as a puppy but I do remember her being dark for quite some time. After turning two when her adult coat finished she has stayed her current color.


----------

